# MediaCentral et Front Row via Roméo



## p4bl0 (12 Janvier 2006)

Suite à cette news :


			
				actu MacG a dit:
			
		

> Equinux vient de faire quelques annonces, à commencer par l&#8217;annonce de MediaCentral, un gratuiciel, un logiciel qui rappelle furieusement un certain Front Row, mais qui, plus généreux, permet de lire les fichiers DivX, les Xvid, les différents MPEG, les fichiers DV, AVI, bref tout ce qui est lisible par défaut sur un Mac et qui sait encore diffuser les flux TV diffusés sur Internet


 pour ceux qui ont la flemme de cliquer :rateau:

j'ai fait deux plug-in pour roméo*, un pour Front Row (voir ici pour ceux qui n'ont pas un iMac G5 dernière génération ou Core Duo, merci à la réaction de Mindphazer) et un pour MediaCentral (à peu près équivalent à Front Row, mais moins joli) 

Pour les télécharger :
http://truk2oof.t2o.free.fr/fichiers/Romeo_Front-Row.rmpl.zip
http://truk2oof.t2o.free.fr/fichiers/Romeo_MediaCentral.rmpl.zip


Voilà !



*romeo : Romeo est un logiciel pour Mac OS X (ben ouais...) qui permet de facilement contrôler le mac via bluetooth et un téléphone compatible (que des sony ericsson, pas tous) soit en utilisant des truc tout fait comme ceux là, soit en les créant soi même (accés à tout les raccourcis clavier, applescript, et autre, en quelque sorte, on peu tout faire !)


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Janvier 2006)

merde j'avais pas vu j'ai double-posté 


quelqu'un peut le signaler à un modo en cliquant sur le point d'exclamation dans la colonne ou il y a mon pseudo sur le premier message de la discussion ? (on peu pas se le faire...)


Alzheimer ! Déjà !
:rateau:
golf


----------



## cillab (24 Décembre 2012)

j'ai installer MÉDIACENTRAL sur mon MAC os 10;8.2 je peine a trouver le FLUX pour la télée 
de ma freebox v6 je regarde la télée avec VLC   mais j'aimerais bien savoir ,ce que cela donne 
avec médiacentral  ( il faut changer le fauteuil il est pas top lol


----------

